# Weeks bay by Highway 98



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Guys, what is biting in Weeks Bay in the area where 98 crosses ? What bait to use ?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Used to slay the specks right under that bridge. I would use my kayak to drift down the bank and throw a popping cork.


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

The easiest bait to use is live shrimp because there are so many bait fish in the bay and river right now. It is easy pickings for them. The flounder should be stacking up in the mouth of the river right now.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Papp----
One of the Red Fish was caught within sight of the 98 bridge-------
Free Pictures at ------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Weeks Bay is chocolate milk right now.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

flounder, do you think it will clear up by Saturday? Or should we go over to the pass/cotton bayou?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

If this east wind keeps blowing it will help clear it up some. Orange beach is good I was down there Tues night. Saw lots of specks in the lights.


----------

